# Heater Emergency Switch location



## KGB (Jan 4, 2007)

Can the emergency switch for gas heater be move to bottom of basement steps due to wall being removed for open handrailings.
Or does it need to be located one the first floor of house.
thank you :kevin


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

Unless I'm misunderstanding your question, this should be in the plumbing forum not electrical. The plumber deals with gas heaters and to a lesser extent the HVAC contractor. 

Maybe your asking about a disconnect on an electrical heater?:001_huh:


----------



## KGB (Jan 4, 2007)

What does code say about emergency cut off switch at topof basement step.
Can it be located at the bottom of the steps, is this nec code related.
thank you


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

The electrician should know what to do.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

KGB said:


> What does code say about emergency cut off switch at topof basement step.
> Can it be located at the bottom of the steps, is this nec code related.
> thank you


It's not an NEC requirement.

Depending on the locality - BOCA, UCC, etc will dictate the location.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Around what year did electricians stop installing switches for furnaces at the top of staircases and basement windows?


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

I just looked over it again. Somehow I got the impression he was talking about a water heater. My bad.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Magnettica said:


> Around what year did electricians stop installing switches for furnaces at the top of staircases and basement windows?


It's always been part of the code for oil burners. Enforcement is hit and miss.


----------



## KGB (Jan 4, 2007)

I the carpenter am going to remove the wall the switch is on and move the switch done to the bottom of the steps . (gas heater)
Wall to be replaced with open ballisters and hand rails.
I just don,t think it would look good to leave switch attached to the oak baluster when job is done.
Haven't gotten a chance to talk to code official or electrician about this. 
thank you.


----------



## kbsparky (Oct 14, 2007)

The idea behind this is sometimes those older furnaces would start "belching" out smoke/fire/brimstone, etc (you get the idea).

That switch was supposed to be located where one could shut off power to the danged thing without having to actually approach the furnace itself. :blink:

Placing the red switch at the top of the stairs, or outside of the furnace closet seemed to satisfy that requirement. :whistling


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

If the "room" where the furnace is located is the basement, that switch must be outside the basement door, and if that's at the top of the steps, that's where the switch needs to be. If the "room" where the furnace is happens to be a room within the basement, it needs to be next to that door.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> If the "room" where the furnace is located is the basement, that switch must be outside the basement door, and if that's at the top of the steps, that's where the switch needs to be. If the "room" where the furnace is happens to be a room within the basement, it needs to be next to that door.



I don't normally wire new oil burning furnaces, least not lately, but a lot of the old ones had disconnects located near basement windows. I was told told they used to put them there so the firemen could bust the window and shut it down without actually entering the home. Of course now I wire mostly gas furnaces and the disconnect just has to be within sight of the unit.


----------



## KGB (Jan 4, 2007)

I got a chance to talk to code inspector today he said it is ok to locate it at bottom of steps due to the fact it will still be about 20' away from furnace. 
thank you all for this information.
Thread closed on my part have a good day.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I guess i am a little late for this reply but any heating system i have wired i put a emergency shut off by the heating unit for the service technician and one at the top of the stairway. Even if the stairway is open there is usually some type of enclosed wall at the top of the stairway to mount the switch. Glad to see your inspector had a solution.


----------

